# Keeping chinchillas cool.



## theelectraco (Jul 13, 2013)

So, I know how creative some of the members here are so I need some help. I was given a baby chinchilla by a customer (again) and wanted some tips on keeping him cool during the summer since I do not have AC. I'm looking for either tips, or links to portable air conditioners that may work for me needs. My room has only one "window" which is a sliding glass door, so I can't install a window unit. 

Besides the obvious marble slab, and frozen water bottles, does anybody have and creative ideas I can use to keep Charlie cool. I live in Huntington Beach, in the summer it can get up in the 90s, usually 75-85, and I want to figure something out before the heat really gets here.




0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## 7oasty23 (Jul 13, 2013)

http://mobile.walmart.com/m/phoenix...n-Technology/19511875?type=shop-by-department


----------



## theelectraco (Jul 13, 2013)

Ha.


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 13, 2013)

I had a chinchilla for years until she passed.

Honestly, you have to keep them cool. She over heated once and had seizures. From that point on anytime she got too hot she'd seizure.

If you don't have AC or can't run AC then can you consider re homing her to someone that does? Otherwise I'd consider getting it wet and have a fan circulate the room air. But that can be tricky and risky....


----------



## theelectraco (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm completely open to the option of rehoming her if I have to. I have a friend who can probably take her temporarily for the summer, and at the end of the year I am moving and can set up an air conditioner in my new place. 


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


http://lifehacker.com/5335024/how-to-build-a-diy-dorm+legal-ac


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 13, 2013)

If someone with AC can house him on a "day to hot day" basis then do that! Better safe than sorry. And in your beach weather it may not be as often as if you were inland.


----------



## theelectraco (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a few old coolers, so I think I'm going to make a DIY air conditioner this weekend and see how we'll it works. 


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## lindseyjordan10 (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a rabbit and i have a humidifier next to her hutch because it shoots up cold air like a mini air conditioner for her. She loves it. She roams free all day in my room, but she likes to go lay in her hutch by the humidifier when it gets hot.


----------



## theelectraco (Jul 13, 2013)

I am gunna try something like this

http://www.instructables.com/id/Cheap-DIY-Air-Conditioner/

Or this 


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


Pic doesn't want to upload but same concept.


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 13, 2013)

Any pics of the little cutie??

Since I miss her and this has made me think of her:
Here is my wonderful Jojo. A mosaic female. I had her from 6weeks til she died at 5yrs. She caught a RI from a rabbit and didn't recover. My sweet girl...she was the best! The only potty trained chin that I know of to this day 

Handing the guests their PASSPORT to eat at the Rainforest Cafe restaurant






We went to a Fall Fest on Oct 31st as Ash and Pikachu from Pokemon. I had the hat, vest and full Ash outfit. I used a banana calcium block ground up in her dust bath to get her yellow and added blush to her cheeks





We did birthday parties and she would wear a pink tutu and pose for pics with the girls. Here she is with a birthday girl (my friends daughter)





...ok. I'm getting carried away on your thread. Sorry. I miss her..... 

But congrats to you on your new one!!


----------



## theelectraco (Jul 13, 2013)

Ill take some pics tomorrow when i have better lighting. I'm slowly handling him. He came already semi socialized but since he's in a new environment I've been first letting him get used to me petting him in the cage and slowly adding out of cage time. I don't want to overwhelm him. He is such a cute little guy tho. I love watching him whiz around his cage off all his perches and ledges.


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## jax7271 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have several chins, but mine are all in the basement, because in S Ontario we have hot, humid summers...I'm so glad you are looking into keeping him cool; handling them can make them hot too, so they don't always like it, plenty of chin scritches and pats are good...they can't sweat and their fur is so dense that they get hot very easily...they have 60 to 100 strands of fur per follicle; we have 1...


----------

